# Haines Point



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Fished the point today. Herring are finally beginning to show up in schools, however the run is still not thick. Fished the channel side and caught 2 striper on BW and a blue cat on cut herring. Several others fishing nearby caught cats and stripers. The action will only increase with better weather.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm looking to make it out there for the first time soon, thanks for the report. 

is live lining herring effective for the stripers there?


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Not too many folk live line at this location. However I have observed a 36incher caught by live lining a whole live herring. The "standard" for the point is cut bait. Try your hand YMMV.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

finn74 said:


> Not too many folk live line at this location. However I have observed a 36incher caught by live lining a whole live herring. The "standard" for the point is cut bait. Try your hand YMMV.


Would other baitfish work for the cats here or just herring? Would soaking bloodworms work for stripers here?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Would other baitfish work for the cats here or just herring? Would soaking bloodworms work for stripers here?


I have been catching cats with just night crawlers. Caught some over 2 1/2 feet with night crawlers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

catching a lot of herring in the rapp...shouldn't be long...


----------



## justafluke (Apr 12, 2011)

New to the area. I grew up fishing for stripers up in Mass. my whole life. I was thinking of heading out to Haines Point. Any suggestions on where abouts on the point I should cast from and what bait i should be using...I'm assuming mackeral and pogies aren't the best bait down here. Also will flounder/fluke eventually come up to Haines Point as the water gets warmer?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, no flounder or fluke will make it up to Haines point. It's pretty much freshwater year round there. You'll need to head down to Point Lookout (PLO) later in the summer to find flounder.


----------



## justafluke (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks meggs3 for the info. I'm hoping to get out there in two weeks.


----------



## fishflor (Jun 9, 2010)

How much lead do you need hold in the current at Haines Point if you're throwing cutbait? I'm thinking of heading there in the next day or two cause it's a lot closer than the bay and I've never fished there before.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

2oz will usually suffice


----------



## fishflor (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks - I'll give it a try if I can get a few hours off.


----------

